# Suche Handy mit guter Kamara



## quiri (20. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

brauche Unterstützung bei einer Kaufentscheidung. Möchte mir ein neues Handy kaufen, aber eines mit einer qualitativ guten Kamara mit der ich auch Urlaubsbilder schießen kann. 

Kann mir jemand sagen, welche Marken/Modelle da was taugen?

Die Kamara des neuen Iphones soll ja nicht so der Brüller sein. Stimmt das?

Schonmal vielen Dank für hilfreiche Antworten.


----------



## chmee (21. September 2009)

Ich werd Dir keine wirkliche Hilfe sein.. Ich hab bis Dato keine Handyfotos gesehen, die mir wirklich gefallen haben. "Anständige" (aber nicht aussergewöhnliche) Bilder schießen sie nur, wenn sie viel Licht haben.

Hast Du schon ein Handy in der Hand gehabt, bei dem Dir die Fotoqualität gefallen hat?

mfg chmee


----------



## Sprint (21. September 2009)

Schon allein aus technisch / physikalischen Gründen wird ein Handy niemals Fotos schaffen, die für mehr als Versicherungsvertreter reichen.
Chiprauschen, optischer Zoom, Schärfentiefe sind da nur die wichtigsten Begriffe. Bereiche, mit denen sogar "normale" Kompaktkameras zu kämpfen haben, und die sind speziell zum fotografieren gemacht. 
Da paßt perfekt das alte Sprichwort: "Schuster, bleib bei deinen Leisten."


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2009)

Moin,

mit dem Bildrauschen bei LowLight habt ihr sicher schon Recht 

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass jemand, der seine Urlaubsphotos '_nur_' mit dem Handy machen will, keinen allzu großen Ansprüche an seine Bilder stellt, sondern einfach nur nette Erinnerungen knipsen will 

Dafür sollten dann aber die meisten Handy mit 3 - 5 MPixel völlig ausreichen.
Ich habe schon mal Fotos mit meinem Samsung SGH 900i (3 MPixel) bei Tageslicht  gemacht, die selbst als Hintergrundbild auf einem 21"-Monitor völlig ausreichend waren !!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## quiri (21. September 2009)

Die neuen Modelle von Sony Ericsson sollen von der Kamaraqualität nicht schlecht sein. Ich hatte bisher nur Nokia Handys und da konnte man die Kamra vergessen. Ich habe zwar eine Digicam zu Hause (ich könnte euch nicht mal sagen, was für ein Modell), aber sonderlich gut ist die auch nicht und außerdem vergesse ich sie immer und ein Handy hat man ja immer und überall dabei. Deshalb dachte ich, wenn ich mir ein neues Handy zulege, dann vielleicht wenn möglich mit einer relativ guten Kamara.


----------



## Sprint (21. September 2009)

Nun ja, ein Grammophon klingt auch "nicht schlecht". 
Es kommt halt immer darauf an, welche Ansprüche du stellst. Wenn du aber von "guter Qualität" und "Urlaubsfotos" sprichst, kannst du Handy-Kameras definitiv vergessen. Beobachte mal andere Leute mit ihren Kompakt Knipsen. Diese Dinger machen bei jeder Gelegenheit das, was die meisten Handys meines Wissens nach überhaupt nicht können - nämlich blitzen. Aufgrund ihrer winzigen Bauweise brauchen diese Kameras, und Handys noch mehr, Unmengen an Licht. Das normale Umgebungslicht reicht denen schon oft nicht mehr und deren Objektive sind immer noch größer als von jedem Handy. Aus diesem Grund sind die Bilder auch alle mehr oder weniger verrauscht. Ich hab im letzten Urlaub mal ein Foto mit meinem S500i gemacht, weil ich zu faul war, meine DSLR aus dem Schrank zu nehmen. Hinterher konnte ich vor Rauschen nicht mal mehr erkennen, wen ich da fotografiert hatte.

Mach es doch einfach so. Geh in einen Laden und probier mal die Kamera von ein paar Handys aus und dann gehst du rüber in die Fotoabteilung und probierst ein paar Kameras aus. Dann siehst du es selbst und kannst dich dann anhand der realen Bilder entscheiden.

Außerdem, und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung für die ich mich auch gerne steinigen lasse, wer ein HANDY im URLAUB immer und überall dabei hat, hält sich für viel zu wichtig. Gerade der Urlaub ist dazu da, nicht alle 5 Minuten belästigt zu werden. Oder er ist wichtig - und dann macht er keinen Urlaub.


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2009)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> Außerdem, und das ist meine ganz persönliche Meinung für die ich mich auch gerne steinigen lasse, wer ein HANDY im URLAUB immer und überall dabei hat, hält sich für viel zu wichtig. Gerade der Urlaub ist dazu da, nicht alle 5 Minuten belästigt zu werden. Oder er ist wichtig - und dann macht er keinen Urlaub.



Moin,

genau - dem kann ich nur anschließen 

Ganz schlimm finde ich es dann, wenn die Dinger am Gürtel hängen wie der Colt von John Wayne seelig 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (21. September 2009)

Naja, soweit würde ich jetzt nicht gehen. Das sind philosophische Betrachtungen, die eigentlich mit der Frage nichts mehr zu tun haben. Ich will doch einem Fahrradfahrer auch nicht klar machen, dass er mit einem Auto schneller ist, wo er doch einfach nur ein Fahrrad empfohlen haben möchte.

Der Vergleich Handyfoto<->Kompaktknippse<->DSLR funktioniert einfach nicht, dafür ist der Aufbau zu verschieden. Ich bin seit etwa 6 Jahren Nokia-Nutzer, und bei Denen hab ich nur "gute" Fotos gesehen, wenn genug Licht da war. Das Ding fängt höllisch schnell an zu rauschen, und dann nicht zu wenig. Von Sony-Handy-Fotos hab ich Besseres gehört. 

Ganz klar :
1. Schau Dir Handys an und knippse mal in diesem Laden n paar Bilder. Da das Licht in Läden eh nicht so besonders ist, sollten sich die faulen Äpfel recht schnell ausfindig machen lassen können.
2. Achte auf echte Pixelauflösung und interpolierte werbewirksame Auflösung  Sind die angebotenen 5MPixel echt oder eigentlich nur 2,1?
3. Umso größer die MPixel-Zahl, desto schneller wird -idR- der Sensor rauschen. Ergo findest Du eher bei den "kleineren" Auflösungen gute Bilder. Trotzdem sollte das Handy aktuell sein.

Links:
http://www.focus.de/digital/handy/t...ufgabe-4-farbrauschen-details_aid_355690.html
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/78653-neue-foto-handys-aufmarsch-acht-megapixler.html

mfg chmee


----------



## vfl_freak (21. September 2009)

Moin,

nur mal als Beispiel anbei zwei Fotos, die ich mich dem o. g. Samsung im letzten Jahr beim VfL in der osnatel-Arena aufgenommen habe (einmal nachmittags und einmal bei Flutlicht) ! 
Ich denke nicht, dass die Flutlicht-Aufnahme mit einer DigiCam nun soviel besser wäre ..... 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## chmee (21. September 2009)

Die Bilder finde ich für ne Handyknippserei ok, aber man sieht schon das Rauschen am Himmel und die Flares von dem Fluter oben links, das würde D) mit einer DSLR nicht auftreten. Ist auch verbunden mit der stärkeren jpg-Kompression in einer Handyknippse.

mfg chmee


----------



## Martin Schaefer (21. September 2009)

Sprint hat gesagt.:


> ... wer ein HANDY im URLAUB immer und überall dabei hat, hält sich für viel zu wichtig. Gerade der Urlaub ist dazu da, nicht alle 5 Minuten belästigt zu werden. Oder er ist wichtig - und dann macht er keinen Urlaub.



Da stimme ich zu 100% zu. Trotzdem möchte ich da noch einen draufsetzen:

Genauso könnte man sagen, dass jemand mit einem fetten Rucksack voller Objektive
und mit der schicken DSLR-Kamera vor dem Feinkostgewölbe baumelnd, eventuell
auch keinen Urlaub macht.
Und zwar weil derjenige ständig seine Umwelt nur "durch den Sucher" sieht, stets auf
Pirsch nach dem nächsten Motiv anstatt einfach mal abzuschalten. Es muss nicht jeder
von einem 7-tägigen Türkei-Badeurlaub mit 2000 Fotos nach Hause kommen mit denen
er dann die gesamte Verwandschaft und Bekanntschaft bei feucht-fröhlicher 6-Stunden
Diashow in Suizidgefahr bringt. 

Ich finde, obwohl ich eigentlich sehr gerne fotografiere, dass auch die gelegentliche
Erinnerungsbild-Knipserei ihre Berechtigung hat. Und dass man da dann nach einem
kleinen, handlichen Gerätchen sucht finde ich nachvollziehbar.
Hauptsache, es werden dann zuhause keine feinsinnigen Ästheten mit diesen
Bildern gefoltert. *g*

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Sprint (21. September 2009)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Da stimme ich zu 100% zu. Trotzdem möchte ich da noch einen draufsetzen:
> 
> Genauso könnte man sagen, dass jemand mit einem fetten Rucksack voller Objektive
> und mit der schicken DSLR-Kamera vor dem Feinkostgewölbe baumelnd, eventuell
> ...


Absolut richtig, aber das ist für mich eher das Problem der jungen Digital Generation mit ihren Kompakten. Wer so wie ich noch lange Zeit analog fotografiert hat, überlegt sich immer noch vorher, was er fotografiert. Das, dann noch gepaart mit dem Umstand des Objektivwechsels, führt meiner Erfahrung nach zu einem sehr gezielten Einsatz mit sehr gemäßigter Bilderzahl. Und dann bleibt noch genug Urlaub übrig.


----------



## quiri (22. September 2009)

Na gut, ich seh schon, da gibt es geteilte Meinungen. 
Danke für eure Beiträge. VG


----------



## Johannes7146 (22. September 2009)

Ich habe ein N95 und bin äußerst zufrieden mit meinen Bildern. Mache eigentlich alle schnappschüsse damit.
Einzige Abzüge gibt es bei der Aufnahme mit Blitz: Da hier nur ein LED-Blitz vorhanden ist.
Handy mit Xeon-Blitz (glaube die meisten Sony-Erricson Handy haben einen) sind bei aufnahmen mit wenig Licht um eines besser als die mit einem LED-Blitz.
Allerdings sollte man beachten, dass der BLitz eines Handys meist nur 1 bis 2 Meter weit geht.
Dh. 1 oder 2 Personen mit BLlitz fotografieren geht.... Gruppenaufnahmen hingegen eher nicht.

EDIT: habe gerade noch etwas gefunden: hier wurde ein und das selbe Motiv von verschiedenen Handy aufgenommen. (ist aber glaub schon ein wenig älter, einige neuere Handymodelle die dort sicherlich mithalten können fehlen bei der auflistung)

http://www.connect.de/themen_spezial/Handy-Kameras-im-Test_2094787.html
Artikel ist vom April 2008

Mitlerweile gibt es Handy mit 8Mp wobei die MPanzahl überbewertet ist.


----------



## ronaldh (22. September 2009)

Ich habe auch noch keine Handy-Fotos gesehen, die an eine gute digitale Kompakt-Kamera (geschweige denn DSLR) heran gekommen sind. Aber das steht hier doch gar nicht zur Diskussion. 

quiri wollte doch nur wissen, welches Handy nun bessere oder schlechtere Bilder ermöglicht. Und es sollte ihm zugestanden sein, dass er nun mal sein Handy aus welchen Gründen auch immer dabei hat (ich muss meins im Urlaub auch meistens mit mir rumtragen, ob ich will oder nicht )

Ich habe ein LG-KU990, da ist die Kamera für ein Handy ganz ok. Es ist ein Schneider-Kreuznach-Objektiv verbaut, die Auflösung ist mit 5 MP angegeben. Allerdings habe ich bisher trotzdem nur wenig Bilder damit gemacht, weil ich dann doch lieber meine kleine Panasonic (mit Leica-Objektiv) benutze, die Bildqualität mit der Pana ist wesentlich besser.


----------

